# Which Electric lense is good for most conditions?



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Brown/bronze is the best for all conditions.


----------



## jpchase (Jan 1, 2012)

^^^ +1

10char


----------



## pretzel (Oct 19, 2010)

Is that just bronze or is there actually a brown/bronze lense?


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

bronze silver chrome is one lens i believe, i have it on my eg2.5s and its good for most conditions except i found it poor in foggy or low light, i bought a yellow lens for low light and switch em out.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm saying in general. Any brown or bronze lens is good. If you want really good though, I would just get a clear lens and a day lens.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Personally, it's odd but I find the Yellow Chrome from electric the nicest all weather lens.

It's meant to be for lowlight, but honestly I've found the yellow chrome is AMAZING for basically everything. It's actually dark enough with mirror coating so when the sun shines I'm not blinded.

The standard brown with silver chrome lens is good too, but I find it a tiny bit dark when it's shady, whereas the yellow lens works great even in shade.

Try it out at a shop before though, maybe my eyes are just weird and I prefer more light, but the yellow chrome has been my favourite all day lens since I got it.

The yellow chrome lens is a bit of a pain to find though. Doesn't come standard with most electric goggles and many shops don't stock it.


----------

